# 'make installworld' over NFS fails



## Seeker (Sep 27, 2011)

On NFS client I've attempted to 'installworld' into DESTDIR '/BSD', which is NFS mounted.
Install failed when chflags, was attempted to be used.

```
chflags: /BSD/usr/bin/chpass: Operation not supported
```

I use NFSv3.
Seems like chflags doesn't go over NFS?
Can NFSv4 deal with it?


----------



## jake (Oct 10, 2011)

That's correct NFS does not support chflags (don't think NFSv4 does either), some file systems support flags (UFS) but not all file systems do, NFS does not know what the underlying file system supports.

The two work arounds I see,
1. Run the build on the NFS source server, so all flags are applied. You can export this after.

2. You put the chflags binary inside a wrapper script that returns a exit code of 0, this will allow the build to continue. Would not recommend this method however as important flags will not be applied.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, the simplest would be to export /usr/src/ and /usr/obj/ (can be exported read-only) and do the *install{world|kernel}* bit on the target host itself.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, but if that is a remote server, then I have to use IPsec, in order to have a secure NFS.
I've simply installed it in local DESTDIR, then xz-ed it and scp-ed to remote server, then extracted it. (No NFS, at all).

But now, NFS for home network ...
What do I get, if I use *v4* instead of *v3*?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2011)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Yes, but if that is a remote server, then I have to use IPsec, in order to have a secure NFS.


It was the exact same situation as you had in the first post. It doesn't matter which way you mount the NFS filesystems.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 12, 2011)

Thread has been _moved_, to another question:


> What do I get, if I use v4 instead of v3?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2011)

A different approach to the same thing.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 13, 2011)

I've alreday said, that there is no more "the same thing", as it has been solved.
I am asking for a general use of NFS -> what are new improvements in *v4* compared to *v3*?


----------

